

Keynesian economics won - chrismealy
http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/10/02/how-the-other-half-thinks/

======
dnautics
seems like the professor is setting up a straw man and knocking it down.

~~~
lzw
Krugman, and his ilk, are incapable of being honest. If they were, they would
have to admit that over and over again the policies they advocate result in
disaster.

~~~
nkassis
You should give examples of what you mean.

~~~
azgolfer
The trillion dollar stimulus package is the glaringly obvious one.

~~~
nougatmachine
You don't seem to be aware of the fact that Krugman has always said that the
2009 stimulus act was far too small. Another fun tidbit: the actual price tag
of the act as passed is less than $800 billion, not a trillion. I believe a
one trillion version was considered in congress before this smaller compromise
passed, perhaps that's what you were thinking of.

Bu let's not get bogged down by technicalities. Something passed Congress. You
didn't like it because you think the idea itself is bad. Krugman didn't like
it because he wanted it to have been far larger. And now today you're using
the results of something Krugman didn't like to say "See? Krugman is wrong!"

------
drallison
Economics is not a science. We do not have models of the real economy that are
adequate for accurate quantitative prediction of behavior. Krugman is a
careful thinker and observes that the qualitative behavior of the economy in
this instance behaves as would be predicted under the Keynesian rubric.

